# 1920 ish excelsior deluxe



## medinajeanette (Aug 2, 2018)

So..I came across this bike...and no matter how hard i try ...I cannot find one that looks like it...these are my issues...the bar across the handle bars..mine doesnt have one..and no sign that is was once there and removed...and only one bar..curved ..between the handle bars and the seat..again no sign that there was ever one there...here are some pics..I own and antique store and my partner is always bringing in bikes. 
Any info on if it is a deluxe..and what the value might be..or if i am just guessing..which ..i am..also..the wheels are wood...any info will be appreciated


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice single bar. Looks Excelsior built to me. Can we get a good close-up pic of the headbadge?


----------



## medinajeanette (Aug 2, 2018)

Those bars are in the way


----------



## medinajeanette (Aug 2, 2018)

I am not at the bike right now..I will try from a different angle tomorrow..the badge does say excelsior out of indiana


----------



## kreika (Aug 2, 2018)

Welcome to the Cabe! Cool single bar roadster. Is it an Iver Johnson?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2018)

kreika said:


> Welcome to the Cabe! Cool single bar roadster. Is it an Iver Johnson?



Excelsior


----------



## kreika (Aug 2, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Excelsior




Yah yah I see the badge. Thought that chainring was kinda Iver like and those trusses too. Excelsior yeeesssss.


----------



## medinajeanette (Aug 2, 2018)

But I cannot find any bike that have the single bar...and they all have the bar across the handlebars too...any ideas on the model


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2018)

kreika said:


> Yah yah I see the badge. Thought that chainring was kinda Iver like and those trusses too. Excelsior yeeesssss.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 2, 2018)

SINGLE BAR ROADSTER, SOME PEOPLE CALL IT A CAMELBACK BECAUSE OF THE SLIGHT "HUMP" IN THE BAR.
I HAVE A COLUMBIA THAT IS VERY SIMILAR...




The bar across the handlebars was an accessory, not all bikes had it.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 2, 2018)

By the way, it's a great old bike in really nice condition with a lot of original paint.  Someone would love to have it if you are moving it on.

Mike


----------



## medinajeanette (Aug 2, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> SINGLE BAR ROADSTER, SOME PEOPLE CALL IT A CAMELBACK BECAUSE OF THE SLIGHT "HUMP" IN THE BAR.
> I HAVE A COLUMBIA THAT IS VERY SIMILAR...
> 
> View attachment 847312
> The bar across the handlebars was an accessory, not all bikes had it.




Thank you...any idea on the value...and do the wood wheels make it special?


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm not great at valuing bikes.  The wood wheels are what was put on almost all bikes of the era this one was produced in.  Very common for the age.  Most are in too poor condition to use and require special tires that are glued on the rims.  Tires are available but are expensive and only if the wheels are in really great condition should it be considered.  Most people that are going to ride these oldies (me included) replace the wood wheels with metal ones of the same size (28").


----------



## medinajeanette (Aug 3, 2018)

medinajeanette said:


> I am not at the bike right now..I will try from a different angle tomorrow..the badge does say excelsior out of indiana












Here are two more shots of the headbadge.....still not that good...those bars really block me...do you have any idea on the value?


----------



## medinajeanette (Aug 3, 2018)

You guys are awesome for responding


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 3, 2018)

The bars may be of a work bike style; (forgot what the exact term is).
I like those seat posts shown with that *obtuse *angle; I believe made to lean back, but not down.
Looks to me like the seat post was put in backwards, just to get the seat higher, (on first bike).


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 3, 2018)

The seat post is one used on the early bikes.  Someone dubbed it "lucky seven" because of the shape (not sure why the lucky part).  Very common for that era.  There were many different shape handle bars used.  I see nothing wrong with the ones on the bike.


----------



## ohmybike (Aug 3, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 847241



what brand and size tires are on those wheels? Nice bike


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2018)

ohmybike said:


> what brand and size tires are on those wheels? Nice bike



Not my bike. Just posted up for reference as another Excelsior with same chainring.


----------



## Champ (Dec 29, 2019)

Over 


kreika said:


> Yah yah I see the badge. Thought that chainring was kinda Iver like and those trusses too. Excelsior yeeesssss.



Iver Johnson chainrings have 5 points not 6 like the Excelsior.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 30, 2019)

The original posting member of this thread … *medinajeanette *... posted this
thread on August 2, 2018 .  

Joined August 2, 2018 … and was last seen August 10, 2018.

How is it that Excelsior of Michigan City, Indiana (allegedly) used the same ring that Emblem did ?

Not lookin' for an argument … just some needed clarification, please …….

….. patric


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 5, 2020)

So Excelsior had a back history of making frames, then a reorganization and eventual move to another state.  Perhaps Excelsior did not make their own chain ring sprockets at one time?  I have seen some examples of Excelsior bicycles with Davis chain ring sprockets and Davis advertised parts for manufacturers; was Davis a common supplier at times?
Not sure about Emblem - did they make their own chain ring sprockets.



There is another sprocket pattern style that Excelsior (L) had common with Emblem (R). 



1" ID Emblem (top), 15/16" Excelsior (bottom).


----------



## stezell (Jan 9, 2020)

medinajeanette said:


> View attachment 847409
> 
> View attachment 847412
> 
> Here are two more shots of the headbadge.....still not that good...those bars really block me...do you have any idea on the value?



The bars you're referring to are truss rods. Cool bike the handlebars didn't come on that bike originally, more than likely would have had the cross brace bars.


----------

